

Ask HN: Managers and employees, your thoughts on stand up meetings? - jtcchan

- Are you a manager or employee?<p>- Are you running it locally or remotely?<p>- How big&#x27;s the team? Is it working for you?<p>- What are the most common issues you run into?<p>- Would you rather have them or not?
======
joeldidit
Employee here. <10 members at the time.

Daily standup meetings in the morning are great. No more than 15 minutes, then
done. Sets the course for the day. If there is nothing to discuss, then have
the meeting to say that, then get on with the day.

~~~
jtcchan
Gotcha, thanks for your input!

